# Perhaps I am a dummy after all? R.E my cycling log



## antnee (25 Feb 2013)

Having tried twice now to enter the infomation on the signature page perhaps i had better just scrap the whole Idea? I've tried to enter the info I must have slipped up somehow it seems as its now telling me that *it can't update as theres an error*. Be grateful if you could just check for me I put only a small amount of miles (3000) to do over a 12 month period will that compound the error that seems to be displaying at the moment?
Sorry to have to come back again, it seems that perhaps computor use isn't one of my talents either!
Regards Ant


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2013)

antnee said:


> Regards Ant


 
I have checked and your signature is correct.
Have you actually joined the Cycle Chat group on MCL?
I can't find your name in the listings?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Feb 2013)

^^
http://www.mycyclinglog.com/profile/antnee
he does not appear to be a member of the CC group on mycyclinglog


----------



## antnee (25 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I have checked and your signature is correct.
> Have you actually joined the Cycle Chat group on MCL?
> I can't find your name in the listings?


 Hi well I thought I had joined as sent two requests one on Friday and one early last evening!
the little drop down box came down and I asked for permission to join in there As Presumed that's what you're supposed to do? IT then said your request had been sent. this happened on both days any way 
thanks for your help
regards Ant


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2013)

antnee said:


> Hi well I thought I had joined as sent two requests one on Friday and one early last evening!
> the little drop down box came down and I asked for permission to join in there As Presumed that's what you're supposed to do? IT then said your request had been sent. this happened on both days any way
> thanks for your help
> regards Ant


 

Auntie Helen may be away. She will ok you to join the group as soon as she is able.

Edit.
I have sent Auntie Helen a message asking if she has seen your request.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2013)

Auntie Helen has now accepted you into the group. So should see a change at the next update.


----------



## antnee (25 Feb 2013)

Hi Once again thanks for looking in to this for me
regards Ant


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2013)

No probs. Welcome aboard.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2013)

antnee said:


> Hi Once again thanks for looking in to this for me
> regards Ant


 

There you go..... All working


----------



## antnee (26 Feb 2013)

Cheers Ian. And anybody else that enabled it, Im made up. all I've to do now is fill it up with miles lol Too cold here at the moment still always the weekend?


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Feb 2013)

Sorry to tag this on to the OP,s post but it's a similar problem. Can't get mine to show up either. Am I just not giving it enough time to be updated or have I done something wrong?


----------



## antnee (26 Feb 2013)

mo 1959
Did you join the mycyclinglog site as I thinks mine wasn't excepted until I'd sent a written request in that little box that drops down when you click on the join this group tab, though maybe it is as you say and its got to update; perhaps contact one of the mods off board?
regards antnee


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Sorry to tag this on to the OP,s post but it's a similar problem. Can't get mine to show up either. Am I just not giving it enough time to be updated or have I done something wrong?


 
Your signature is correctly formatted.
But you need to join the the CycleChat group. Click on join group and Auntie Helen will add you.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Your signature is correctly formatted.
> But you need to join the the CycleChat group. Click on join group and Auntie Helen will add you.


 
Thanks Ian. Did that this morning and received a confirmation email, so maybe it just needs time to update??


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks Ian. Did that this morning and received a confirmation email, so maybe it just needs time to update??


It looks like it's just a matter of time - you're in the group so the ticker should update soon.


----------



## heather68 (20 Jun 2013)

hi shaun, could you please add my cyclelog ticker to my signature, im heather68 on mycyclelog group....challenge 1000 miles
tia


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2013)

heather68 said:


> hi shaun, could you please add my cyclelog ticker to my signature, im heather68 on mycyclelog group....challenge 1000 miles
> tia


 


There you go


----------



## heather68 (20 Jun 2013)

thank you ian...very quick lol


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jun 2013)

heather68 said:


> thank you ian...very quick lol


 


let me know which ticker you prefer.
The one you have or the one I have.
Happy to change.


----------



## heather68 (21 Jun 2013)

Ian, thanks am happy with the one u have me


----------



## stevey (21 Jun 2013)

Morning ian can you please add a ticker to my sig (the same as yours) if you would be so kind , distance? try a 1000 miles first.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Morning ian can you please add a ticker to my sig (the same as yours) if you would be so kind , distance? try a 1000 miles first.


 


There you go.
You have joined the Cycle Chat group on MCL?


----------



## stevey (21 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> There you go.
> You have joined the Cycle Chat group on MCL?


 

Yes joined the other day,


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Yes joined the other day,


 

What is your name on MCL?


----------



## stevey (21 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> What is your name on MCL?


 

steve6601


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> steve6601


 


Sorted


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jun 2013)

@stevey - better get pedalling  to 'break the duck' !


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jun 2013)

How can he be 287 out of 306 - when he hasn't got any miles ?? 

Are some people going_ sdrawkcab_ ?


----------



## stevey (21 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Sorted


 
Thanks, can you tell me how to add miles onto the ticker?


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Thanks, can you tell me how to add miles onto the ticker?


 
The miles get added automatically when you put your rides into MCL.


----------



## stevey (22 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> The miles get added automatically when you put your rides into MCL.


 

Thank you.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jun 2013)

stevey said:


> Thank you.


 

No probs... but note it's not instant. The ticker originates in Australia so can take a little while to update.


----------



## antnee (23 Jun 2013)

Does one have to be out of the normal to have your percentage come up in real writing superimposed on your MycyclingLog/Cyclechat green progress bar? Or is it a case of more than average IT skill? if so then perhaps I will stay as I am


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2013)

antnee said:


> Does one have to be out of the normal to have your percentage come up in real writing superimposed on your MycyclingLog/Cyclechat green progress bar? Or is it a case of more than average IT skill? if so then perhaps I will stay as I am


 


I can change it for you if you want.
There are now 2 different tickers.


----------



## antnee (23 Jun 2013)

Ok Ian that would good thank you, is it my inability with all things IT then?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2013)

antnee said:


> Ok Ian that would good thank you, is it my inability with all things IT then?


 


Sorted


----------



## antnee (23 Jun 2013)

Cheers Ian many thanks.


----------



## Roadrider48 (23 Jun 2013)

Hi everyone. Can anyone tell me how to start a thread? (I'm a bit thick, I know) cheers.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2013)

Roadrider48 said:


> Hi everyone. Can anyone tell me how to start a thread? (I'm a bit thick, I know) cheers.


 

On the right hand side of each part of the forum is a button 'Post New Thread'.


----------



## Roadrider48 (23 Jun 2013)

Thanks mate. As I said above....


----------



## A11an (28 Jun 2013)

Am I right, did I see a post saying your signature becomes available after so many posts, if so how many?

thanks 

Allan


----------



## Scoosh (28 Jun 2013)

Not sure - but keep posting (not 'spam' posting ) and wait and see !


----------

